
Ask HN: How to disable in-app browser at Twitter Lite - nilsandrey
I couldn&#x27;t find the option to disable the inapp browser for the lite version of Twitter (Android).
Thanks in advance.
======
VeryHacker
The app itself is a Webbrowser (chromium), so you can't disable it

~~~
nilsandrey
When you click on a link it opens on a in-app mode, I just want to be opened
in the browser app directly.

I known it's a "browser inside the app" for the lite version, just wondering
if there's a more general setting for this. Sorry to insist if the answer is
the same. Thanks.

